# Time to plan my Altamaha WMA Hog hunt!



## Apex Predator (Nov 25, 2008)

It's time to pick a date for my annual Altamaha WMA hog hunt.

The WMA is 29,000+ acres.  There is plenty of room.  There is a nice primitive (no facilities) campground.  Bicycles are nice, but not required, since there is a 4 mile closed road with good hunting.  This is in McIntosh county Ga, which is located just North of Brunswick and west of Darien. 

I've been looking at the calender, and have some dates in mind.  I want to bounce this off you folks to see what you think.   Small game season runs through the end of Feb after deer season closes.  Turkey opens March 21st and runs through May 15th.  Hogs with a bow is open during all of these dates.  Looks like the full moon falls on the 10th for Feb /Mar and the 9th for April.  We have one holiday which is Presidents day on Monday Feb 16th.  Other considerations:  Small game season will be less crowded, turkey season will be starting to get warmer during the day.  Would ya'll rather have a chance at squirrel/rabbit while you are hog hunting, or calling in a turkey?

These are the dates that I am thinking.  They all run Fri-Mon.  

13-16 Feb (Presidents day on Mon 16th)(only a few days past the full moon, which is on the 10th)

20-23 Feb (probably the less crowded weekend during any season) (this is my pick)

27-30 March (Second weekend of spring turkey)

3-6 April

17-20 April (starting to warm up)


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 25, 2008)

http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga...ps/region7/Altamaha/Altamah WMA Topo West.pdf


----------



## Decator Dunagan (Nov 25, 2008)

March or April would be better for me.  I'll make it a Birthday Hunt.  My wife can't say no to that.  

Hey Dennis good place to brake in your new boat.  

Bill AKA BigFoot I can already taste the seafood. I call shotgun


----------



## Dennis (Nov 25, 2008)

Sounds good to me as long as i get first in line at the buffet!!!


----------



## Bowana (Nov 25, 2008)

Hope I can make this one.


----------



## SOS (Nov 25, 2008)

My knee's been hurting....don't know if I can handle those 8 mile treks.  May have to tie one close to the boat!


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 25, 2008)

Those long walks aren't necessary Steve.  Last year guys were on hogs really close to camp.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 25, 2008)

Marty

You might want to check with the TBG to see what dates they are scheduling the Central and State Championship shoots.  If you land on the same day as one of those, it may hurt your participation.

Just my thoughts


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm game for the febuary hunt. I saw a couple of turkeys last year but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 25, 2008)

Looking forward to another great adventure there. Thanks again Marty for hosting this! BTW, no preference on the dates for me at this time.


----------



## Southbow (Nov 26, 2008)

Marty,
Just an fyi .. there will be a TBG winter hunt on chickasawhatchee wma Jan 2-4th and a spring hunt the third weekend in April. I'd vote for the Feb 20-23 so these hunts are spread out enough that we can convince our wives we need to attend them all!

I missed your hunt last year but I'm planning to be there this year.

thanks for putting this together,
chris


----------



## WildWillie (Nov 26, 2008)

Any February date is good for me.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 28, 2008)

Date is set!  Friday, 20 Feb- Monday 23 Feb.  As usual, you are welcome to come early and stay late, but I can only take the mentioned dates off.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 29, 2008)

I hope we gonna have another fish fry in camp as well...


----------



## RogerB (Dec 1, 2008)

This will be my first hunt at Altamaha, but am looking foward to it! I didn't weigh in on a prefered date, since I will be retired by that time (any time would work).


----------



## shiznugg (Dec 1, 2008)

*Any room for another?*

Hey Marty, I'm a bow hunter, and would love to come hog hunting in Altamaha.  

Although I've been a member on Woody's for years, I've never been on a hunt with any of the members....  I would like to change that.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 4, 2008)

All are welcome to this traditional bowhunt.


----------

